# Tag Heuer Servicing?



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

I am not sure if this is the right place to put forward this queries - I am thinking of buying a 2004 Tag Heuer Quartz diver for my brother as a present, I have never own a Tag in my life so don't know anything about Tag, can someone be kind enough to let me know if it is expensive to service/change battery a Tag Heuer diver? The reason why I am asking is I have been told that servicing a Breitling would cost around Â£200 each time, and I want to send the Tag for servicing before I give it to my brother. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

James


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

hikingcamping said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place to put forward this queries - I am thinking of buying a 2004 Tag Heuer Quartz diver for my brother as a present, I have never own a Tag in my life so don't know anything about Tag, can someone be kind enough to let me know if it is expensive to service/change battery a Tag Heuer diver? The reason why I am asking is I have been told that servicing a Breitling would cost around Â£200 each time, and I want to send the Tag for servicing before I give it to my brother. Any information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> James


Brings a story to mind from a couple weeks ago. I was at my watchmakers who sell tag, Rolex, IWC and some other. Lady walks in with a Cartier quartz to get the battery changed. Now the piece was retailed for quite a bit of money and it was not a waterproof model was an older piece. This being an upscale watch dealer customers tend to be demanding. So the lady wants her Cartier with new battery and waterproofed. Sales lady brings it back to the watchmakers glassed in rooms. Out comes my guy explaining there is nothing to waterproof. Lady, to make it short argues with him really putting him down stating the last place charged her $300 to waterproof it and change the battery and she demanded it be done. My guy eventually showed her there is nothing to waterproof after 4 minutes and her watch in a handful of parts, he is very short on the fuse. Since he charges usually $100 just to check a piece for waterproofing he only charged her $200 to switch the battery. She left very satisfied, he chucked, idiot he states, if she did not argue with the watchmaker I would have charged her $10 just for the battery like I do for everyone.

Moral of the story don't argue with the watchmaker. And really, batteries are cheap enough and for a simple change $10 is a damn good price, $100 to waterproof if you are going to dive with it otherwise not a big deal. On a quartz, wear it till battery changes don't make it run anymore then get it fixed when broke!


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

breitling cost of Â£200 includes full overhaul of watch. For battery and seals they charge Â£50. As James says if he's not diving then Â£10 at local jewellers should be fine.

hth Steve


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

James, Steve, the watch will be used for diving, many thnaks for your advice, I will give Tag a call to find out where the service centre is.


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi James,

Nice post :tongue2:

I get my batteries changed and waterproofed for Â£25 in Belfast....

Hope that helps 

Guz


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

I had a battery and waterproofing done in the watch concession in Debenhams in Leicester for 15 quid - presure tested too.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Hi James,

Even if you wanted the watch tested to 100 or 200metres, 200metres being the usual water resistance for a Tag chrono.

The service shouldn't be anymore more than say 50-60 uk pounds

Hope this helps

Bry



johnbrigade said:


> I had a battery and waterproofing done in the watch concession in Debenhams in Leicester for 15 quid - presure tested too.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Guz said:


> Hi James,
> 
> Nice post :tongue2:
> 
> ...


Hi Guz,

Yes, I was a bit worried about how much I want to spend on my brother's present lol :tongue2: ! If everything goes well, please send it to Roy for change of battery and servicing - Roy, great guy!


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi James, I have a quartz Tag and my watchmaker chappie changes the battery and pressure tests it for waterproof...ness (that's a horrible word. If indeed it's a word at all. Waterproofosity. Anyway, I digress...!) for under Â£15. The Tag AD in Southampton used to relieve me of about Â£50 and the watch was away for a month, probably with a bunch of monkeys who couldn't properly service a watch for bananas. So... shop around, no need for these to be expensive to service, and no need to line the pockets of the AD either IMHO.

S.


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks guys for your advice, lets see if the watch is coming my way :lol:


----------

